# January Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our December winner *Jenagro* has chosen a great theme for January

Golden Expressions

So show us your Goldens with their smiles, frowns, confused, curious, bored, annoyed, cute Golden faces. If they are communicating to you with their expressions we want to see them.

*A reminder, do not caption within the photo or collage your photos* they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.

As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. A brand new year so all past winners are eligible. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Saturday, 24 January.

Good luck!


----------



## Eclipse

Penny and Ginger playing a lively game of tug of war


----------



## Megora




----------



## GoldenSkies

That's one happy golden


----------



## GoldenSkies

Bath Time


----------



## mylissyk

snarly fun


----------



## Brave

Looking through all the photos, there are a thousand and one expressions that just make my heart melt. But I think this one is my favorite.


----------



## kwhit

My RB girl, Savanah...


----------



## swishywagga

What a great theme for the start of 2015, look forward seeing all of your wonderful entries!


----------



## Maggies mom




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Jenagro, great theme selection!

I can already tell this is going to be another tough month when it comes to voting. 
Great entries all, they're fantastic!


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog (Samantha) wants out....
Let me out.. Pleeeese....


----------



## Aleksandrina

One of my all-time favorite pictures of Theo...


----------



## Always51

..............


----------



## jm2319

Not a big fan of the cold and snow....yet!


----------



## fourlakes

Call of the WILD!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all, looking forward to seeing many more!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Who escaped the x-pen and made it to the white chair?


----------



## My Ali-bug

Crazy dog!!! It was a tough choice, as Ali is a dog of many different expressions!


----------



## swishywagga

Really great entries so far, let's keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

Fierce joy at finally having snow again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries everyone, they're all Great!

Please keep them coming!


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping up!


----------



## Jenagro

Love all the entries so far! Let's see some more of those golden expressions!


----------



## turtle66

Lilly found her favorite place in the garden! One has to say it was not allowed for her to place her butt inmitten of the Lavender. But she looked so happy that I couldn't help myself and instead of correcting her behavior I'd rather made a picture of it...and no surprise this is still one of her favorite places in the garden :doh:...(but it is also one of my favorite pictures


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Diesel says "You're not going to show this to anyone are you"

Daddy says no, but I lied!!


----------



## Rkaymay

Flat volleyball = best toy ever.


----------



## swishywagga

Let's keep those wonderful golden photos coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## 1stGold13

Great photos


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Jenagro

Let's see some more golden's making faces!


----------



## AlanK

My Gosh you folks are just giving me Golden cuteness overload.... I must search my photo's for an entry.  :smooch:


----------



## AlanK

My Buddy TuffDog when he first came to stay with me. Helping me clear some property out back. 2009


----------



## Finn's Fan

Contentment


----------



## swishywagga

They're all great, keep them coming!


----------



## Chritty

This is Millie's "um, there seems to be a mistake. I've been locked outside but you're still inside" face.


----------



## Jenagro

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries all-

Let's see some more of your dog's GOLDEN EXPRESSIONS!


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping Up!


----------



## golden rascal

Teddy's goofball expression


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries of everyone's beautiful Goldens showing their "Golden Expressions"!

Keep them coming, would love to see more


----------



## migs

Give me a kiss!


----------



## elly

'We're starving! Honest!'


----------



## swishywagga

Some great entries so far, let's keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks everyone who has submitted an entry, they're really great.

There's still quite a bit of time to submit a photo for the Contest, so show us your dog's Golden Expression!



1stGold13 said:


> Our December winner *Jenagro* has chosen a great theme for January
> 
> Golden Expressions
> 
> So show us your Goldens with their smiles, frowns, confused, curious, bored, annoyed, cute Golden faces. If they are communicating to you with their expressions we want to see them.
> 
> *A reminder, do not caption within the photo or collage your photos* they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. A brand new year so all past winners are eligible. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. *We will take entries until Saturday, 24 January.*
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

This one of my favorite of Honey licking her frozen yogurt.


----------



## Jenagro

Bumping up Great entries so far - let's see some more!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Sad or mad. Not sure which LOL


----------



## swishywagga

Barnaby With His Toothy Grin!


----------



## thorbreafortuna

I want to play!!!Play!!! PLAY!!!grrr


----------



## Melakat

"Brotherly Love"

Our Bridge Boy "Oakley and His Bro"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These "Golden Expressions" are priceless!

Keep them coming everyone, you have until *1/24/15* to submit an entry. 
Don't miss out!


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping Up!


----------



## ShadowGolden

Shadow loving his stick.


----------



## Miaya's mom

I got a new toy


----------



## Tennyson

The first week I brought my RB boy Mick home.


----------



## swishywagga

Really great entries this month, closing date is 24th January, so let's keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If you want to submit an entry in the January Photo Contest, *Saturday-1/24/15 is the last day!

*


1stGold13 said:


> Our December winner *Jenagro* has chosen a great theme for January
> 
> Golden Expressions
> 
> So show us your Goldens with their smiles, frowns, confused, curious, bored, annoyed, cute Golden faces. If they are communicating to you with their expressions we want to see them.
> 
> *A reminder, do not caption within the photo or collage your photos* they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. A brand new year so all past winners are eligible. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. *We will take entries until Saturday, 24 January.*
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Jenagro

Bumping up - time is running out!


----------



## Loukia

Comet taking a selfie!


----------



## swishywagga

There's still time to get your entry in, closing date is Saturday 24 January 2015.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Here's my adopted boy, Tucker!!


----------



## swishywagga

Still time to get those last minute entries in. Closing date is tomorrow Saturday 24 January 2015!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

*BUMPING UP, Please submit a photo by Saturday, January 24th!!!*


----------



## Otter

Happy Barkley


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day for entries everyone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Today is the last day to submit an entry in the January Photo Contest, don't miss out!
*





1stGold13 said:


> Our December winner *Jenagro* has chosen a great theme for January
> 
> Golden Expressions
> 
> So show us your Goldens with their smiles, frowns, confused, curious, bored, annoyed, cute Golden faces. If they are communicating to you with their expressions we want to see them.
> 
> *A reminder, do not caption within the photo or collage your photos* they have to speak for themselves. You are welcome to add comments to your post telling us about it, just not directly on the photo. We have a great captioning thread for that.
> 
> As always, you must have 25 posts to enter. A brand new year so all past winners are eligible. Please attach your photos rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. *We will take entries until Saturday, 24 January.*
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up!


----------



## Wendy427

*Maxi's loving look*

Maxi's loving look...


----------



## 1stGold13

Final hours to submit a photo.


----------

